
Protesters outside White House demand ‘Pizzagate’ investigation - smacktoward
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/local/wp/2017/03/25/protesters-outside-white-house-demand-pizzagate-investigation/
======
pizza
> Their three children, ages 9, 5 and 2, each wore shirts saying “I Am Not
> Pizza #pizzagate.”

Reality consistently outpacing the Onion..

